# the man, the myth, the legend



## R.I.P Zyzz (Jun 27, 2012)

zyzz was a sickcunt. forever mirin.

Zyzz - The Legacy - YouTube


----------



## R.I.P Zyzz (Jun 27, 2012)

rest in protein.
forever mirin.


----------



## cube789 (Jun 27, 2012)

fuck that sissy zyzz and fuck you 
fucking faggot
negged


----------



## R.I.P Zyzz (Jun 27, 2012)

umadbrah?


----------



## cube789 (Jun 27, 2012)

no.
quite sucking dead dick.


----------



## R.I.P Zyzz (Jun 27, 2012)

dont be a sadcunt. there is a little zyzz in all of us. let me teach you how to be a sickcunt.


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 27, 2012)

scmedward..so sad


----------



## IronAddict (Jun 27, 2012)

No jizz in this guy!


----------



## secdrl (Jun 27, 2012)

Negged the OP for not deleting his account when I told him to.


----------



## OMEGAx (Jun 27, 2012)

Zyzz was going to be huge


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jun 27, 2012)




----------



## XYZ (Jun 27, 2012)

I don't get it, all he does is drop F-bombs.  Pretty lame to say the least.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jun 27, 2012)

Who is this faggot supposed to be?


----------



## tommygunz (Jun 27, 2012)

OMEGAx said:


> Zyzz was going to be huge



A huge what? Skinny jean wearing Jersey shore reject?


----------



## tommygunz (Jun 27, 2012)

R.I.P Zyzz said:


> there is a little zyzz in all of us.



So, he made a deposit in you?


----------



## R.I.P Zyzz (Jun 27, 2012)

u mad? u mirin? u jelly?


----------



## charley (Jun 27, 2012)

I'm a little confussed.... is he one of the 'Back Street Boys'  ???????????


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jun 27, 2012)

I think hes one of the back door boys


----------



## R.I.P Zyzz (Jun 27, 2012)

Son of Zeus,  brother of Hercules, father of aesthetics.


----------



## tommygunz (Jun 27, 2012)

Zyzz Wears His Skinny Jeans - YouTube

HAHAHA are you fucking kidding me, what a fag


----------



## tommygunz (Jun 27, 2012)

R.I.P Zyzz said:


> u mad? u mirin? u jelly?



u gay?


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Jun 27, 2012)




----------



## R.I.P Zyzz (Jun 27, 2012)

tommygunz said:


> u gay?



u mad as fuark, bro?


----------



## SupaSwole (Jun 27, 2012)

Negged


----------



## Luxx (Jun 27, 2012)

R.I.P Zyzz said:
			
		

> Son of Zeus,  brother of Hercules, father of aesthetics.



Go back to BB.com. Where all the other phaggots worship Zyzz.


----------



## R.I.P Zyzz (Jun 27, 2012)

u mad, bros?


----------



## Luxx (Jun 27, 2012)

R.I.P Zyzz said:
			
		

> u mad, bros?



Nah


----------



## R.I.P Zyzz (Jun 27, 2012)

just checkin, bro.


----------



## coolhandjames (Jun 27, 2012)

Boy did this guy thread this in the wrong place...


----------



## jitbjake88 (Jun 27, 2012)

neggd


----------



## R.I.P Zyzz (Jun 27, 2012)

u mad? i think you're mad.


----------



## OMEGAx (Jun 27, 2012)

tommygunz said:


> A huge what? Skinny jean wearing Jersey shore reject?


  Bro from a marketing standpoint his image and what he represented were a form a "disruptive marketing" which in turn could have been a new standard that others copied later ..................... He would have been the male equivalent of what Jamie Eason did for female fitness


----------



## IronAddict (Jun 27, 2012)

Note to self. 

Wearing Aviators and not flying an airplane really does make you look like a poser or George Michael.


----------



## charley (Jun 27, 2012)

O.K.   so this R.I.P ZZZ fella......  he is gay or just looks gay.....and the verdict is??????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Imosted (Jun 27, 2012)

Negged OP


----------



## azza1971 (Jun 27, 2012)

gay thread


----------



## secdrl (Jun 27, 2012)

Negged The OP (again) for posting such a homosexual YouTube video. Is the OP a boy or girl? Serious question.


----------



## slownsteady (Jun 27, 2012)

Sorry for you'r loss. I think most people feel very sad if a loved one dies. Hopefully you can move on in you'r life, and not get to caught up in the emotionalism. I believe we are always in the middle, not the beginning or end, but in the middle. Do good.


----------



## secdrl (Jun 27, 2012)

slownsteady said:


> Sorry for you'r loss. I think most people feel very sad if a loved one dies. Hopefully you can move on in you'r life, and not get to caught up in the emotionalism. I believe we are always in the middle, not the beginning or end, but in the middle. Do good.




What the FUCK are you even talking about?


----------



## chucky1 (Jun 27, 2012)

WTF is a sickcunt? sounds like a std, AZZA can you translate this shit, he sounds like your people


----------



## azza1971 (Jun 27, 2012)

Sickcunt sounds like a person with a vagina that is very unwell…...


----------



## chucky1 (Jun 27, 2012)

yup that what I thought lol.....Im mad bra


----------



## Curt James (Jun 27, 2012)

REDDOG309 said:


>










yzz!

(u see what i did there? )


----------



## Curt James (Jun 27, 2012)

Still, sad to see someone die before their life had even started. RIP to Zyzz.


----------



## tommygunz (Jun 27, 2012)

R.I.P Zyzz said:


> u mad as fuark, bro?



Are you one of those little orange spray tan umpaloompa Jersey shore wannabe guido unbigs, brah?


----------



## tommygunz (Jun 27, 2012)

Curt James said:


> Still, sad to see someone die before their life had even started. RIP to Zyzz.



Died in a sauna in Thailand of a myocardial infraction, apparently gears and coke exasperate this condition, even in teenagers. I think it was his (I use that term loosely ) time.


----------



## charley (Jun 27, 2012)

slownsteady said:


> Sorry for you'r loss. I think most people feel very sad if a loved one dies. Hopefully you can move on in you'r life, and not get to caught up in the emotionalism. I believe we are always in the middle, not the beginning or end, but in the middle. Do good.




       If I may quote secdrl 'What the FUCK are you even talking about' ?.......end of quote......its a good question.....


----------



## OMEGAx (Jun 27, 2012)

How any man cant say Zizz is pretty proves there gay.   I am secure enough in my sechulaity to admit the guy is a looker!


----------



## chucky1 (Jun 27, 2012)

OMEGAx said:


> How any man cant say Zizz is pretty proves there gay.   I am secure enough in my sechulaity to admit the guy is a looker!


----------



## OMEGAx (Jun 27, 2012)

lol


----------



## Watson (Jun 28, 2012)

i knew this poof, no shit knew him, his brother, seen him at the gym, the ones hes riding a shopping trolley in the car park is outside fitness first in carlingford court shopping centre, he was a pathetic little cunt even when he was ripped

him dying saved some cunt from going to prison for throwing him off a tall building, complete waste of sperm he was, he died like he lived, a fuckstick who had no clue what he was doing!

the results?? publicised the bad side of roids and make it harder for the responsible people to use them!


----------



## Watson (Jun 28, 2012)

side note, 2 lebs slapped him and took his phone where they used to hang out, we stopped them, got his phone back, he had urinated in his pants!


----------



## Watson (Jun 28, 2012)

OMEGAx said:


> How any man cant say Zizz is pretty proves there gay.   I am secure enough in my sechulaity to admit the guy is a looker!



negd for being a special guy, on a special bus, going to a special school, living a special life!


----------



## malk (Jun 28, 2012)

OMEGAx said:


> Zyzz was going to be huge



 then the maggots and worms started chewing his eye's out,shame.


----------



## Watson (Jun 28, 2012)

elevator scenes with him are in carlingford court also, gyms are fitness first carlingford court, anytime gym parramatta!


----------



## Coop817 (Jun 28, 2012)

This guy is by far the biggest douchebag I have ever seen...he can't be for real...?  This is the guy at the gym that you NEVER want to be....the OP should be banned for being a flat out fucktard


----------



## R.I.P Zyzz (Jun 28, 2012)

u guys mirin the aesthetic king?
all of us can only hope to be a sickcunt like that one day.
fuck bitches....acquire aesthetics.


----------



## cube789 (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## coolhandjames (Jun 28, 2012)

ice_cube789 said:


>





Hey bro i'm just mirin' your girlhere ^ don't be mad we can be jelly together.... Did I say it right ?


----------



## R.I.P Zyzz (Jun 28, 2012)

close enough, brah, close enough.


----------



## R.I.P Zyzz (Jun 28, 2012)

all hail the king. forever mirin.
Zyzz Tribute - Heaven Can Wait [REALLY.HD] - YouTube


----------



## R.I.P Zyzz (Jun 28, 2012)

get ripped or die mirin.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8nh92ltTjos


----------



## tommygunz (Jun 28, 2012)

coolhandjames said:


> Hey bro i'm just mirin' you^  can be jelly together.... Did I say it right ?





R.I.P Zyzz said:


> close enough, brah, close enough.


----------



## tommygunz (Jun 28, 2012)

R.I.P Zyzz said:


> u guys mirin the aesthetic king?
> all of us can only hope to be a sickcunt like that one day.
> fuck bitches....acquire aesthetics.




coolhandjob be careful this guy is sneaking up behind you to steal you're crown


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jun 28, 2012)

tommygunz said:


> coolhandjob be careful this guy is sneaking up behind you to steal you're crown


----------



## XYZ (Jun 28, 2012)

OMEGAx said:


> Bro from a marketing standpoint his image and what he represented were a form a "disruptive marketing" which in turn could have been a new standard that others copied later ..................... He would have been the male equivalent of what Jamie Eason did for female fitness




You're so fuc*ing gay you greek dunce.  Negged.


----------



## XYZ (Jun 28, 2012)

OMEGAx said:


> How any man cant say Zizz is pretty proves there gay.   I am secure enough in my sechulaity to admit the guy is a looker!



You're gay, nothing more needs to be said except, negged.


----------



## Saney (Jun 28, 2012)

OMFG!!!!

This Zyzz guy is a fucking PIECE OF SHIT!!! and so is everyone who is sucking his dick..

Wow.. let his cock Rot In Peace.. jump off "Cunt"


----------



## Watson (Jun 28, 2012)

all i can say is since i moved to my new house i dont need to see his wank stain crew where i used to live
they are all fucken retards like him

out here i have totally new fucken idiots to annoy me!


----------



## Watson (Jun 28, 2012)

anyone else notice how the closer it got to the end that he had 0 girls around him and more guys by the day?


----------



## R.I.P Zyzz (Jun 28, 2012)

XYZ said:


> You're gay, nothing more needs to be said except, negged.



umad?

Zyzz - Aesthetic Era - YouTube


----------



## R.I.P Zyzz (Jun 28, 2012)

Saney said:


> OMFG!!!!
> 
> This Zyzz guy is a fucking PIECE OF SHIT!!! and so is everyone who is sucking his dick..
> 
> Wow.. let his cock Rot In Peace.. jump off "Cunt"



u mirin his aesthetics?


----------



## Saney (Jun 28, 2012)

Wow good for him.. he was skinny and had no body fat.. thats great


However, his entire personality was fucked. Nobody follows a fag like that EXCEPT other like minded FAGS


----------



## IronAddict (Jun 28, 2012)

Socrates said:


> anyone else notice how the closer it got to the end that he had 0 girls around him and more guys by the day?



Naw, man! After watching the 1st vid, I couldn't possibly bring myself to watch anymore. 
So if there really is a god in heaven, please make it stop, I beseech thee. There is already enough narcissists on TV, not here on IM too.


----------



## R.I.P Zyzz (Jun 28, 2012)

Saney said:


> Wow good for him.. he was skinny and had no body fat.. thats great
> 
> 
> However, his entire personality was fucked. Nobody follows a fag like that EXCEPT other like minded FAGS


y u so mad, brah?


----------



## justhav2p (Jun 28, 2012)

R.I.P Zyzz said:


> y u so mad, brah?



the same boring question? really? ..... negged.


----------



## cube789 (Jun 28, 2012)

R.I.P Zyzz said:


> y u so mad, brah?








OP should be ashamed of himself.


----------



## R.I.P Zyzz (Jun 28, 2012)

just wondering why you're all mad, brah, thats all.
don't be a bunch of sadcunts.


----------



## secdrl (Jun 28, 2012)

I hope this guy died a horrible death. It's the least that could happen for producing such sausage fest filled videos. When I see shit like this, I always wonder why I can never be present in a room where this fucktard is acting like this. 1st round KO, then I'd title the YouTuve vid, "zyzzzzz gets Knocked the FUCK OUT by Secdrl."


----------



## IronAddict (Jun 28, 2012)

R.I.P Zyzz said:


> just wondering why you're all mad, brah, thats all.
> don't be a bunch of sadcunts.



No one's mad, brah. Just annoyed, harried and irritated.


----------



## R.I.P Zyzz (Jun 28, 2012)

secdrl said:


> I hope this guy died a horrible death. It's the least that could happen for producing such sausage fest filled videos. When I see shit like this, I always wonder why I can never be present in a room where this fucktard is acting like this. 1st round KO, then I'd title the YouTuve vid, "zyzzzzz gets Knocked the FUCK OUT by Secdrl."



cool story, bro.


----------



## coolhandjames (Jun 28, 2012)

tommygunz said:


> coolhandjob be careful this guy is sneaking up behind you to steal you're crown




Negged.... NO ONE is a greater troll than I.... NO ONE


----------



## coolhandjames (Jun 28, 2012)

These dudes at my gym were talking about jelly, and their personal aesthetics.

Like the friendly troll I am I walk over and said " Jelly is very bad if trying to cut ".

They both asked if I was Mirin.

Who is Mirin anyway ?


----------



## R.I.P Zyzz (Jun 28, 2012)

hahahahaha


----------



## tommygunz (Jun 28, 2012)

coolhandjames said:


> Negged.... NO ONE is a greater troll than I.... NO ONE



you Myron?


----------



## R.I.P Zyzz (Jun 28, 2012)

If you bros need any advice on setting up a bicycle hit me up.


----------



## XYZ (Jun 28, 2012)

R.I.P Zyzz said:


> umad?



That was actually directed to Omegax not you, but you must be gay if you worship this "guy".  You mad I called you gay Bro?  You mad?


----------



## XYZ (Jun 28, 2012)

R.I.P Zyzz said:


> If you bros need any advice on setting up a bicycle hit me up.



umad?


----------



## XYZ (Jun 28, 2012)

R.I.P Zyzz said:


> hahahahaha



umad?


----------



## XYZ (Jun 28, 2012)

R.I.P Zyzz said:


> cool story, bro.



WOW!  You mad brah?


----------



## XYZ (Jun 28, 2012)

R.I.P Zyzz said:


> u mirin his aesthetics?



OH SNAP.........You mad brah!


----------



## R.I.P Zyzz (Jun 28, 2012)

I'm never mad, brah. I'm aesthetic as fuark and the bitches love me. What is there to be mad about?


----------



## XYZ (Jun 28, 2012)

R.I.P Zyzz said:


> all hail the king. forever mirin.



BRO.........I know u gay but u mad too?


----------



## XYZ (Jun 28, 2012)

R.I.P Zyzz said:


> I'm never mad, brah. I'm aesthetic as fuark and the bitches love me. What is there to be mad about?




Maybe because you're gay and have a small cawk?  Just maybe, I think u mad.


----------



## XYZ (Jun 28, 2012)

R.I.P Zyzz said:


> If you bros need any advice on setting up a bicycle hit me up.




I can see u gettin' mad brah.  You mad, no if ands or butts (your favorite thing) about it.  YOU MAD.  YOU REALLY REALLY MAD BRAH.


----------



## XYZ (Jun 28, 2012)

I just got your PM brah, sorry u mad.  U SO MAD BRAH!


----------



## R.I.P Zyzz (Jun 28, 2012)

I see you're turning into a sickcunt, brah. I'm def mirin.


----------



## tommygunz (Jun 28, 2012)

R.I.P Zyzz said:


> If you bros need any advice on setting up a bicycle hit me up.



Greek Bicycle- YouTube

I'll pass brah


----------



## R.I.P Zyzz (Jun 28, 2012)

lulz


----------



## coolhandjames (Jun 28, 2012)

I'm mad.


----------



## R.I.P Zyzz (Jun 28, 2012)

its all good, brah. disregard females....acquire aesthetics. yeeee cunt!


----------



## OTG85 (Jun 28, 2012)

Come at me braaa!!!!


----------



## jay_steel (Jun 28, 2012)

I am mad. This guys was a disgrace to every thing bodybuilding and fitness. He put an even more negative vibe on steroids, was addicted to coke and other drugs. Makes me wonder what the hell is cool any more. I guess acting like a flamming homo is the new thing for this generation to be cool.

also if azza calls this guy a homo then that is BAD


----------



## ebn2002 (Jun 28, 2012)

R.I.P Zyzz said:


> its all good, brah. disregard females....acquire aesthetics. yeeee cunt!



I always hear this and it makes no sense to me.  What good are aesthetics if you aren't pullin pussy with it?  Unless you like that man pussy then it makes sense, but I specifically workout to pound girls on the weekends with more ease.  just sayin.


----------



## coolhandjames (Jun 28, 2012)

^^^ well according to R.I.P. zyzz, you're mad and you're also mirin'.


----------



## R.I.P Zyzz (Jun 28, 2012)

disregard them. let them come to you. brah, when you're aesthetic as fuark you just ignore them and let your aesthetics do the talking.


----------



## coolhandjames (Jun 28, 2012)

^^^ I like the way this guy's comin off

C o M e  A T  m E  b R o ' S


----------



## Saney (Jun 28, 2012)

He mad yo, he be Mirin those gay folk


----------



## coolhandjames (Jun 28, 2012)

^^ negged


----------



## Retlaw (Jun 28, 2012)

Brah Im aesthetic as fuark , fucking minn and Mad as cunt ..  now what ?


----------



## Retlaw (Jun 28, 2012)

R.I.P Zyzz said:


> disregard them. let them come to you. brah, when you're aesthetic as fuark you just ignore them and let your aesthetics do the talking.


----------



## R.I.P Zyzz (Jun 28, 2012)

Retlaw said:


> Brah Im aesthetic as fuark , fucking minn and Mad as cunt ..  now what ?



there you go! now ur turning into a sickcunt. Mirin u, bro!


----------



## Retlaw (Jun 28, 2012)

R.I.P Zyzz said:


> there you go! no ur turning into a sickcunt. Mirin u, bro!



Yo bra, Im 46 dog, I been a sick cunt my whole life, guess what ?? It's not the easier softer way of life, you talk that shit where I come from, you will be missing teeth and wont be looking aesthetic as fuark no more. Do yourself a favor and shoot yourself !


----------



## Saney (Jun 28, 2012)

Somebody rep my ****** Retlaw!!!


----------



## coolhandjames (Jun 28, 2012)

Retlaw said:


> Yo bra, Im 46 dog, I been a sick cunt my whole life, guess what ?? It's not the easier softer way of life, you talk that shit _*where I come from*_, you will be missing teeth and wont be looking aesthetic as fuark no more. Do yourself a favor and shoot yourself !


----------



## ctr10 (Jun 28, 2012)

Saney said:


> Somebody rep my ****** Retlaw!!!


I got em bro!!


----------



## tommygunz (Jun 28, 2012)

Saney said:


> Somebody rep my ****** Retlaw!!!



My nigga - YouTube


----------



## Watson (Jun 28, 2012)

secdrl said:


> I hope this guy died a horrible death. It's the least that could happen for producing such sausage fest filled videos. When I see shit like this, I always wonder why I can never be present in a room where this fucktard is acting like this. 1st round KO, then I'd title the YouTuve vid, "zyzzzzz gets Knocked the FUCK OUT by Secdrl."



what most people wont admit is the sauna he died in was a *gay* bath house......keeping that a secret blew out the time frame getting him help which they cannot say "killed" him, but obviously had negative consequences


----------



## coolhandjames (Jun 28, 2012)

Socrates said:


> what most people wont admit is the sauna he died in was a *gay* bath house......keeping that a secret blew out the time frame getting him help which they cannot say "killed" him, but obviously had negative consequences



fucked up


----------



## Watson (Jun 28, 2012)

KOS where are you bro? Tell us how they got ur youtube stuff banned, was it just by reporting it as something??


Report the poof zyzz


----------



## Watson (Jun 28, 2012)

7zyzz7 - YouTube

ZyzzCentral - YouTube

now please report this fucker so he gets banned,

tired of this mirin/jelly homo shit


----------



## Watson (Jun 28, 2012)

hook line and sinker, well done captn


----------



## 200+ (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## tommygunz (Jun 28, 2012)

Socrates said:


> what most people wont admit is the sauna he died in was a *gay* bath house......keeping that a secret blew out the time frame getting him help which they cannot say "killed" him, but obviously had negative consequences



I remember this kid when he first hit youtube and thought he did look good but was annoying as fuck, so what ever. It's coming up on a year since he died and a young life is a shame to lose regardless of his lifestyle. Who gives a fuck that he was in a bath house, he was some ones son and if it was my son I'd feel the same way. He was doing stupid kid shit, truly didn't deserve to die because of it. Trust me I'm no fan, JMO. This has been a fun thread and I'm glad we all got trolled, but the lesson here is this is serious business when we play Dr. with our bodies. Be safe bros, and lets take care of each other.


----------



## R.I.P Zyzz (Jun 29, 2012)

well said.
r.i.p sweet prince.
forever mirin.


----------



## booze (Jun 29, 2012)

R.I.P Zyzz said:


> just checkin, bro.



Full blown fuck wit and lol @ zyzz


----------



## DOBE (Jun 29, 2012)

Zitzz? Never heard of him.


----------



## R.I.P Zyzz (Jun 29, 2012)

ur loss, brah.
inspired thousands to changer their lives.


----------



## DOBE (Jun 29, 2012)

R.I.P Zyzz said:


> ur loss, brah.
> inspired thousands to changer their lives.



Insperation? How's this....Change your life today, brah. Off yourself.


----------

